# "nismoparts.safeshopper.com" too cheap?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

has anyone ordered anything from nismoparts.safeshopper.com? they have extremely good prices and that makes me nervous. they list cross-drilled Nismo brake rotors for $72/$57.60(front/rear). Courtesy Nissan, a very trusted vendor, lists them at $110/$90. that's almost $150 difference for a full set of 4.

if you take a look at the site, you'll see why i'm hesitant to order. they don't really say that their merchandise are from Nismo. they sort of say it in passing. that logo looks wrong too.

i need advice on whether to order from the trusted source or the cheaper source.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

it appears that they are a part of nissanparts.cc and i think i can trust them. i may actually opt for Brembo or KVR brakes instead. advice on the most cost effective way to tame a 400hp S13 would still be appreciated.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can get a cheap apexi powerfc??


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

Thier prices are legit.. they are actually a nissan dealership in washington state I think. they just take a touch longer than most places to get you your stuff.. I've purchased brake pads from them myself, and I know several other people that have too.. 

great prices.. little longer to get, and ok contact.


----------

